# my first ever actual latte art!



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Got a huge buzz when i finally got something that's meant to look like i wanted it to!

So proud of this ha


----------



## cogent1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well done! After many years, I have perfected the Great White Blob of Latte art!


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Amazing! I am yet to get anything more than a big foamy blob or a bubbly machine gun 🤣


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Well done! Keep at it everybody. Eventually you will do it without even thinking about it. In fact until you can do it without thinking about it, it won't work as well. At least in my experience.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tinkstar said:


> Amazing! I am yet to get anything more than a big foamy blob or a bubbly machine gun 🤣


 This one took practice..
View attachment 46121


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Shades of Pacman


----------



## jamielee (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah, great effort this! Keep going.

One small tip, if nobody has mentioned it to you already. When you want to pull through at the end, lift your pitcher slightly higher (greater distance between cup and pitcher), and then run your milk line through your pattern to complete.


----------

